# Have you ever seen an Indian person in an interracial relationship before?



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> again, get lost and stop posting on my threads, I have asked you many times


Fortunately, you don't get a say in who posts in the threads you start. Particularly when the points they are making are entirely valid.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

If no one has said it yet. The Big Bang Theory. (television show)


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Over the summer, I helped out with lighting for an Indian performance for this girl who danced for about two or three hours--I've forgotten the actual term for it, but it is a "coming of age" mass for women; it's like Conformation for Catholics and Bat Mitzvahs for the Jewish. Anyway, after the mass/performance, there was catered Indian food, and many interracial couples were in line for food or at a table.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@ OP, quite the explosion of similar threads yeah? 

Anyway, yes, I am half Kashmiri half Iranian dating a Black guy as you know. I have, in the past, dated Caucasian (English), Latino (he was Cuban), Indian and Middle-Eastern (Moroccan) men. One of my Indian cousins is married to a guy who is biracial- Chinese and caucasian. 

An aunt back in England is married to a biracial man- black South African and Hispanic. They got married in the late 70s, and it was quite the unconventional marriage for its time. It's still a big deal for some of my British Asian family members. They need to get the fuck over it, btw. My aunt and her husband have a rock solid marriage and 2 gorgeous daughters.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

The answer is no, no woman is ever going to love you.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> The answer is no, no woman is ever going to love you.


so wait, I have some hate group growing against me now? jeez, chill out


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> so wait, I have some hate group growing against me now? jeez, chill out


It's not a hate group. It's a truth group. If you intend on treating women as animated sex toys, then expect to be a rather hated fellow.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> It's not a hate group. It's a truth group. If you intend on treating women as animated sex toys, then expect to be a rather hated fellow.


Zombie Jesus for president!


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

oh so you guys hate players

"oooo OP we just want you to be the guy that bends backwards for women and treats them like queens while they cheat on him every chance he gets"

ain't happening, moving out of this town soon and getting my chance, 

HATERS GONNA HATE!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> oh so you guys hate players
> 
> "oooo OP we just want you to be the guy that bends backwards for women and treats them like queens while they cheat on him every chance he gets"
> 
> ...


It's cute how you're acting all 'big man', not caring what others think of you because you're so secure in your awesomeness, while making a bunch of idiotic discussion threads on the internet for self-affirmation.

You wanna know why women aren't going for you? It isn't because you're Indian. It's because you regard them as being dumb and shallow enough to care that you're Indian. In not one of these threads have you asked whether they care about anything of actual substance, like intelligence and strength of character, instead trying to draw comparison between things like status and income. 

It's obvious you have little regard for women, which is why they have little regard for you. But what makes it worse is that you're a hypocrite, containing all the negative traits you disdain in them within yourself.

As for moving out of whatever sorry little rat-hole spat you out - I happen to be a Londoner. Go ahead and see if the big city girls are any more impressed by your chauvinistic, vapid attitude.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

These threads are really getting out of hand. How many do you need to make about the exact same subject?


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Err... I'm in an interracial relationship with a guy who's half-Indian and half-Mexican, and I'm a WASA (WASP - P + A[gnostic]?).

There's not a choice for our relationship, though, because we're both male...


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Eerie said:


> These threads are really getting out of hand. How many do you need to make about the exact same subject?


may make more in the future? =D


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> may make more in the future? =D


And I'll be ready for them :kitteh:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you just get over this complex already? Or at least take it to plentyoffish.com rather than an MBTI forum.

As answered by
1. the last 5 threads you made
2. any Google search
3. me
4. simple common sense

= yes. There have been Indians in interracial relationships before.

Not to be bitchy, but come on. This is _enough_.



HappyHours said:


> may make more in the future? =D


No, you may _not_.


*checks his type*

Oh, you have *got* to be kidding me.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> It's cute how you're acting all 'big man', not caring what others think of you because you're so secure in your awesomeness, while making a bunch of idiotic discussion threads on the internet for self-affirmation.
> 
> You wanna know why women aren't going for you? It isn't because you're Indian. It's because you regard them as being dumb and shallow enough to care that you're Indian. In not one of these threads have you asked whether they care about anything of actual substance, like intelligence and strength of character, instead trying to draw comparison between things like status and income.
> 
> ...


you should refer him to lodge where the chavs are...and try spotting the ladies there. x)


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> It's cute how you're acting all 'big man', not caring what others think of you because you're so secure in your awesomeness, while making a bunch of idiotic discussion threads on the internet for self-affirmation.
> 
> You wanna know why women aren't going for you? It isn't because you're Indian. It's because you regard them as being dumb and shallow enough to care that you're Indian. In not one of these threads have you asked whether they care about anything of actual substance, like intelligence and strength of character, instead trying to draw comparison between things like status and income.
> 
> ...


This post wins the thread.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, OP, I just noticed @absent air 's posts about the number of threads you have posted on this 'subject'. I was under the impression that this was your second thread. 

Oh and I read that post you made about *disliking* Indian women. You had edited it before I could respond. Nice timing. You are racially/ethnically prejudiced against (women) members of your own community. This adds a misogynistic undertone to your posts that other women here have picked up on. So, it's perfectly fuckin OK for an Indian man to desire white women/Latinas and post one redundant thread after another in an inane effort to seek attention and validation, but Indian women who date interracially are 'racist'? 
Internalizing racist stereotypes will NOT help your cause. 

So before you continue to saturate the forum with such idiocy, take a nice long look at yourself and evaluate where your insecurities are stemming from. I understand that being an ethnic minority in the West comes with its own set of challenges. I don't deny that you may have come across self-hating Indians who have little respect for their heritage and project this ignorant close mindedness onto you. What you can do, however, is to not mirror their attitude. So far, you are fuckin excelling at being what you despise. And while you are at it, learn to respect women (including those belonging to your own community). 

Next, learn that woman care more for your personality, confidence, intellect, emotional maturity and such..than they do about the amount of melanin in your skin. Those who care about your race are not worth your attention. End of story. On that note, stop giving people reasons to believe that you are making an ass of yourself. I am so DONE with your 'threads' on this silly subject.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

I will not date an Indian woman period and they can date who they want, in my experience they try to ruin relationships of Indian men when they are trying to get with any other type of women. Grade A hypocrites. One Indian girl I know dating a White guy has tried her best to spread rumors about me and stop me from getting with a girl who is White. 

*I am not changing anything on my account. And MODS, I love HOW you give me an infarction for calling some user on here a prick yet when they endlessly corner me with their hatred and insults you simply stand there and act like nothing is happening. So much for being a welcoming site. I post a thread about interracial relationships and I get bombarded with hatred.

Look, quit hiding the facts, race matters, don't believe me?

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/

Read that, look at the chart.

Look the proof is there. Sure there are "bright" women out there but lets be realistic, a large number of them are rare. Most women care about race, lets not run from that fact.

A white guy will initially have an advantage over my because I have olive skin and he has pale skin, mainly because people associate whites with good stereotypes.

we proved it here too

The Totem Pole Of Race Attractiveness » Roosh V

*Maybe you guys live in LALALAND or whatever but the issue is, color matters here in the "real world". 

I will get into an interracial relationship with a beautiful black, hispanic, asian, or White woman when I move to a bigger city and I will be the casanova I want to be because I know I have the potential to be one. I posted this thread for a general idea.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

I just overstayed my welcome here, I won't be coming back in a while or ever, I have a lot going on in my life, see you guys!


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

> Bottom line, I am not dating an Indian girl, ever, I have been too scarred by them to even consider them for a relationship.


Lol, it's not like you have _any_ choice.


----------

